# Responses From Contest Thread



## Milbank_Grace (May 18, 2018)

HackWork said:


> I would Milbank to come up with a way compliant with the NEC to install a PVC male adapter or SEU cable connector to the top of their meter pan.
> 
> Currently the only fitting available for the top of their meter pan is only listed for rigid pipe, which most likely constitutes a very small portions of today's installations. Having code compliant provisions for installing a PVC, SE, or even EMT connector would make sense since that is what is being installed.


We've received a lot of requests for this, and we are actively looking into it!



SISYPHUS said:


> I've used Milbank for decades & consider them the cadillac
> 
> Being I am from the Nor'east , there are a multitude of poco's that dictate what they require for meters, but do_ not_ supply them
> 
> ...


Fantastic! We love our Northeast customers 😊 



ttelectric said:


> Milbank ~ you are the industry standard for meter sockets and we have installed hundreds and hundreds of these for our resi customers. Thank you!


Thank you!:thumbup:



MMachina said:


> This is the first time I've seen milbank equipment, but their enclosures look great. If they're available in Canada, I would definitely look into their products if I have to do another temporary panel/service or even for control enclosures.


Yes, they are available for shipment to Canada, but they are not CUL or CSA approved. That may or may not be a deal breaker depending on the utility’s and inspector’s requirements.



MikeFL said:


> Thank you Milbank for making your products in the USA!!!


You're welcome! :cowboy:


----------



## Milbank_Grace (May 18, 2018)

*We Appreciate You!*

Thanks everyone for the responses and feedback- we really appreciate it! Feel free to bring your questions and comments to us at any time. :vs_wave:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Is Milbank a family name? Or does it have other meaning?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Is Milbank a family name? Or does it have other meaning?


Mike.,

Yes the Milbank is family name it been there for over 60 plus years I dont have excat numbers of years but they are very well knowen across the electrical industry .,

To Milbank staff ., Just be aware we do get Milbank meters socket over here in Philippines and we just love it due well builted meter sockets.


----------



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> Is Milbank a family name? Or does it have other meaning?


Yep! Charlie Milbank founded the company in 1927! Still a family-owned American manufacturer!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Yep! Charlie Milbank founded the company in 1927! Still a family-owned American manufacturer!


Thanks.

Do you know how many meter cans/ meter pans Milbank has produced over all those years? I'm sure it's an impressive number!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Yep! Charlie Milbank founded the company in 1927! Still a family-owned American manufacturer!


I loved reading this, it's pretty unique these days!


----------

